# DD externe pourquoi....



## gracios (28 Décembre 2020)

j'ai cru remarqué qu'on utilise souvent un DD externe pour installer Bootcamp ou Virtualbox , pourquoi  ? est-ce à cause de votre DD interne trop petit ou çà fonctionne tout simplement mieux ?


----------



## MrTom (28 Décembre 2020)

Hello,

A mon avis c'est plutôt pour préserver l'intégrité et le partionnement du disque interne.


----------



## Locke (28 Décembre 2020)

gracios a dit:


> j'ai cru remarqué qu'on utilise souvent un DD externe pour installer Bootcamp ou Virtualbox , pourquoi ?


Si le disque dur interne est trop petit, genre 121 Go comme dans un MBA, il est quasiment impossible d'installer Windows vu qu'il faut réserver un minimum de 42 Go en laissant 20 Go d'espace libre pour que macOS fonctionne correctement.

Dans un boîtier externe comme je le mentionne ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...-adaptateur-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...ça permet de ne pas toucher au contenu du disque dur interne et ça fonctionnera tout aussi bien. Dans un disque dur externe, on ne touche jamais à l'intégrité des fichiers système de macOS. Et non, on n'installe pas VirtualBox en externe, c'est une machine virtuelle qui à la base doit-être créée dans le disque dur interne, mais par la suite on peut déplacer le fichier image dans un disque dur USB.

Une machine virtuelle est une émulation logicielle à tous les niveaux, processeur, carte graphique, quantité de mémoire, etc. A aucun moment une machine virtuelle n'utilisera les composants de la carte mère d'un Mac. De plus, dans une machine virtuelle, il faut oublier complètement l'envie de vouloir jouer à des jeux récents, ce n'est même pas la peine d'essayer !


----------



## gracios (28 Décembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Si le disque dur interne est trop petit, genre 121 Go comme dans un MBA, il est quasiment impossible d'installer Windows vu qu'il faut réserver un minimum de 42 Go en laissant 20 Go d'espace libre pour que macOS fonctionne correctement.
> 
> Dans un boîtier externe comme je le mentionne ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...-adaptateur-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...ça permet de ne pas toucher au contenu du disque dur interne et ça fonctionnera tout aussi bien. Dans un disque dur externe, on ne touche jamais à l'intégrité des fichiers système de macOS. Et non, on n'installe pas VirtualBox en externe, c'est une machine virtuelle qui à la base doit-être créée dans le disque dur interne, mais par la suite on peut déplacer le fichier image dans un disque dur USB.
> 
> Une machine virtuelle est une émulation logicielle à tous les niveaux, processeur, carte graphique, quantité de mémoire, etc. A aucun moment une machine virtuelle n'utilisera les composants de la carte mère d'un Mac. De plus, dans une machine virtuelle, il faut oublier complètement l'envie de vouloir jouer à des jeux récents, ce n'est même pas la peine d'essayer !


super comme réponse , merci . je vais aller voir le prix des DD externe


----------



## gracios (28 Décembre 2020)

gracios a dit:


> super comme réponse , merci . je vais aller voir le prix des DD externe


je me suis acheter un DD ext chez apple , je vaia en profiter pour faire des sauvegarde avec time machine et possiblement installer windows , si jamais je me plante en installant windows  avec virtual box ou bootcamp , j'imagine que mon mac lui ne plantera pas puisque j'utilise un DD ext....?


----------



## Locke (28 Décembre 2020)

gracios a dit:


> je me suis acheter un DD ext chez apple , je vaia en profiter pour faire des sauvegarde avec time machine et possiblement installer windows , si jamais je me plante en installant windows avec virtual box ou bootcamp , j'imagine que mon mac lui ne plantera pas puisque j'utilise un DD ext....?


Ben non, relit le tutoriel, si tu utilises un disque dur USB, tu ne pourras pas et faire des sauvegardes Time Machine et installer une version de Windows ! Non, non, c'est comme avec Assistant Boot Camp, le disque interne ne doit pas être partitionné et ce sera la même avec un disque dur externe.


----------



## gracios (29 Décembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ben non, relit le tutoriel, si tu utilises un disque dur USB, tu ne pourras pas et faire des sauvegardes Time Machine et installer une version de Windows ! Non, non, c'est comme avec Assistant Boot Camp, le disque interne ne doit pas être partitionné et ce sera la même avec un disque dur externe.


Prend en charge l’USB-C; compatible avec l’USB 3.0 et Thunderbolt 3 avec un adaptateur

Amplement d’espace pour stocker des vidéos, des photos, des documents et de la musique

Boîtier en aluminium fin et profilé facile à transporter

Configuration instantanée avec macOS

Compatible avec Time Machine

Garantie limitée de trois ans


ici ils disent que time machine est compatible et thunderbolt 3 avec adaptateur , il sert à quoi alors ce DD ext , seulement mettre nos photos et vidéo et musique


----------



## Locke (29 Décembre 2020)

gracios a dit:


> ici ils disent que time machine est compatible et thunderbolt 3 avec adaptateur , il sert à quoi alors ce DD ext , seulement mettre nos photos et vidéo et musique


Tu mentionnes bien ceci...


gracios a dit:


> je me suis acheter un DD ext chez apple , je vaia en profiter pour faire des sauvegarde avec time machine et possiblement installer windows


...or je te réponds que tu ne pourras pas partitionner ce disque dur USB, et pour faire des sauvegardes Time Machine, et pour faire une installation de Windows, ni même pour stocker des données quelconques. Si tu veux installer une version de Windows 10 en suivant le tutoriel que je mentionne en réponse        #3      , il te faudra impérativement le faire dans un disque dur qui ne contiendra que Windows et c'est tout.


----------



## gracios (29 Décembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Tu mentionnes bien ceci...
> 
> ...or je te réponds que tu ne pourras pas partitionner ce disque dur USB, et pour faire des sauvegardes Time Machine, et pour faire une installation de Windows, ni même pour stocker des données quelconques. Si tu veux installer une version de Windows 10 en suivant le tutoriel que je mentionne en réponse        #3      , il te faudra impérativement le faire dans un disque dur qui ne contiendra que Windows et c'est tout.


c'était mon intention d'avoir seulement windows sur ce DD ext , pourquoi le partitionner alors que mon DD int sur mon mac a 500 GO


----------



## Sly54 (29 Décembre 2020)

gracios a dit:


> je me suis acheter un DD ext chez apple , je vaia en profiter pour faire des sauvegarde avec time machine et possiblement installer windows





gracios a dit:


> c'était mon intention d'avoir seulement windows sur ce DD ext


Un peu compliqué ce fil…   

Et la sauvegarde Time machine, tu la fais sur quel disque ?


----------



## gracios (29 Décembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Un peu compliqué ce fil…
> 
> Et la sauvegarde Time machine, tu la fais sur quel disque ?


moins important la sauvegarde de mon mac pour l'instant , je pourrais éventuellement avoir une clé USB genre 6 ou 7 go mais je viens de lire sur le net que  mon ordi serait pas capable d'opérer bootcamp , trop vieux 2011  , faudrait un 2012 et plus 
Boot Camp nécessite d’utiliser un ordinateur Mac doté d’un processeur Intel.



MacBook commercialisé en 2015 ou plus tard
MacBook Air commercialisé en 2012 ou plus tard
MacBook Pro commercialisé en 2012 ou plus tard
Mac mini commercialisé en 2012 ou plus tard

 

iMac commercialisé en 2012 ou plus tard1
iMac Pro (tous les modèles)
Mac Pro commercialisé en 2013 ou plus tard


----------



## Locke (29 Décembre 2020)

gracios a dit:


> c'était mon intention d'avoir seulement windows sur ce DD ext , pourquoi le partitionner alors que mon DD int sur mon mac a 500 GO


Désolé, mais ce n'est pas ce que j'ai compris dans tes réponses. Par contre je vais insister sur le fait que le boîtier USB doit-être en 3.0 et gérer le protocole UASP.


gracios a dit:


> je viens de lire sur le net que mon ordi serait pas capable d'opérer bootcamp , trop vieux 2011


Aucun rapport, mais ton modèle ne peut pas faire l'installation d'une version de Windows 10, mais uniquement que Windows 7. Par contre, ayant un vieux MBP 2010 qui me sert de souffre-douleur, en procédant comme dans le tutoriel, ça fonctionne, mais, mais, mais relis le tutoriel, car je mentionne que j'ai rencontré un gros problème du fait que la carte graphique était une NVIDIA.


----------



## gracios (29 Décembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Désolé, mais ce n'est pas ce que j'ai compris dans tes réponses. Par contre je vais insister sur le fait que le boîtier USB doit-être en 3.0 et gérer le protocole UASP.
> 
> Aucun rapport, mais ton modèle ne peut pas faire l'installation d'une version de Windows 10, mais uniquement que Windows 7. Par contre, ayant un vieux MBP 2010 qui me sert de souffre-douleur, en procédant comme dans le tutoriel, ça fonctionne, mais, mais, mais relis le tutoriel, car je mentionne que j'ai rencontré un gros problème du fait que la carte graphique était une NVIDIA.


moi j'ai une AMD Radeon HD 6770M 512 Mo , je serais peut-être mieux d'installer  windows 10 directement sur mon DD int de 500 GO après tout , çà fonctionnait bien avec mon mac mini avec un DD int bcp plus petit , la moitié


----------



## Locke (30 Décembre 2020)

Tu poses à la base une question sur l'installation d'une version de Windows dans un disque dur externe, je pense que tu as les réponses, maintenant fais ce que tu veux.


----------

